# Why isn't HD Net showing the Race of Champions this weekend?



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

HD Net has shown this race every year. There is no U.S. coverage this year. Did the ratings vs. broadcast rights not justify televising the event anymore?


----------

